# Traps



## River Dane (Jun 11, 2018)

Taking advantage of the peak of Summer, I’ve been trying to catch as many bugs for my Mantids as possible. 

Anyone know of effective fly, moth, etc traps?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hang a white sheet outside at night, and put a large light behind it, shining on the sheet. Moths will flock to the sheet and all you must do is pick them off the sheet by the wing, and drop it into a mantis cage. Good luck!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## River Dane (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks @MantisGirl13 I’ll try that tonight! It sounds much better than letting rotting meat sit out to catch blowflies.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2018)

River Dane said:


> Thanks @MantisGirl13 I’ll try that tonight! It sounds much better than letting rotting meat sit out to catch blowflies.


   Yeah, rotting meat doesn't sound pleasant! Let me know how it works!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 12, 2018)

Did it work? Think I will catch a lot of moths or so on our next camping trip. With a light to read or playing card games outside a lots of insects comes.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 12, 2018)

it certainly makes it easier to catch moths because they are attracted to light  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Teamonger (Jun 12, 2018)

I have had great success with a simple flytrap made out of a soda bottle.
https://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Fly-Trap
The above is the basic idea but I used a 2 liter bottle. I also cut the bottom off, attached mesh to the bottom of the top part (or just 'sleeve' the top with some pantyhose) then used duct tape to create a lip to place the top into the bottom again. I also put a small hole on the side and plugged it with foam to allow me to get the flies out. This way you can put your bait in the bottom area but the flies can´t actually get to it. Then you just remove the top and toss it in the fridge to knock out the flies, no mess, no fuss.  

My dog is more then happy to provide me with bait on our daily walks. I just put the bag with the 'bait' in it right in the bottom and change it out every day or two to keep it mostly not disgusting. I find that using doggie doo is far less gross then straight up leaving meat to rot so long as it does not get flooded with water. I tend to leave the trap near my garbage/compost and get tons.

I will try to upload a picture tonight in case that was as clear as mud.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 12, 2018)

Good idea! I will have to try that one too!

- MantisGirl13


----------

